# How do I decide which medical scool is best for me to join in 2022 Batch?



## shanelowney (Jan 23, 2020)

There are many factors you have to consider before finding the best medical school according to your requirements. If you are planning to enroll in a trusted or popular MD degree medical university, then one thing you have to face for sure is a preliminary test. Accredited universities with experienced faculty and reputation are always in demand; therefore, students have to compete with their peers to find a way into the university. Apart from the written test, most of the universities also select a candidate based on the interview.


----------

